# Feel sorry for me



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Redleg had 2 Brittney’s when I got mobilized; I’m going home to no dogs
I guess everyone gets what he deserves.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

? what happened?


----------

